# Why my thread is deleted?



## Ken S. (Apr 9, 2005)

I posted a thread in the Ecclesiology forum about 12 hours ago, claiming that Bush is not a disciple of Christ and asking how the members think of his act of kneeing to JPII, but it's disappeared now. May I know the reason for that? Would anyone explain to me why? I'm very upset and I worry Puritanboard.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 9, 2005)

Is this not the thread?

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=10408


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 9, 2005)

Scott Bushey, these words appear to me when I cliked to the link:
"Sorry, you are not permitted to view this forum"


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 9, 2005)

Ken,
Log out and re-log in to the board.............You might have to clear your cookies also.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Apr 9, 2005)

I cannot see this thread either. "You are not permitted to view this forum" appears for me as well.

I am able to access other threads, just not this one.

Perhaps a technical problem with the thread?

Jie-Huli


----------



## Shane (Apr 9, 2005)

I have the same problem?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 9, 2005)

That should fix it. This forum was moved by one of the admins to a list membered forum. You all have been added to the list for entry.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 9, 2005)

This thread got moved to the Politics forum. Access to that forum requires a request to an administrator. This is true of other forums which are hidden from public view such as News, Puritan Pub, etc. If you wish to see these forums, get in touch with an administrator who can help you.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> That should fix it. This forum was moved by one of the admins to a list membered forum. You all have been added to the list for entry.



Now if I could just start recieving emails from the list again...


----------

